# Gender Of Your Betta Splendens



## MWA_HA_HA (Jun 14, 2012)

With all of these questions "is this really a male?" I thought I would make a little guide.


*differences*

*Fin size*
- Usually Male Bettas have longer fins. This isn't always true though As Plakat Bettas have shorter fins that some females I've seen. so dont take this as an immediate indication if you have a male or female. 



















*Flaring*
- Male Betta Splendens have whats called a beard by there gills. it sticks out when they flare. it can be dark, clear, or sometimes red. females can flare as well but don't have such a large beard. you can clearly see the beard in the betta in the picture below










*Ventrals*
- Usually male Betta Splendens have longer ventral fins. The pointy fin under the gill area. females typically have shorter ventral fins. though you cant use this an an indication as sometimes bettas have missing ventral fins, its uncommon but it happens


















*Opivoster*
- female bettas have whats called an opivoster. it is a small white dot in between the ventral and anal fins. Sometimes juvenile males will have this small white dot as well. but if a betta doesn't have an opivoster, it's a male Betta Splendens.


----------

